# Strobe in magic lantern playback?



## sanj (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello.
Does the playback on 5d3 (when recording RAW) using ML strobe? 
Sanjay


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jul 18, 2014)

sanj said:


> Hello.
> Does the playback on 5d3 (when recording RAW) using ML strobe?
> Sanjay



I've noticed a weird motion cadence and a bit of strobing on the 5D3. Less so on the other cameras (5D2, 50D, 7D).


----------

